# EPS mit Transparenz



## Fathom (2. August 2010)

Hallo liebe Tutorial User,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Photoshop CS5. Ich möchte eine Datei im Format EPS speichern, allerdings soll er den Transparenten Hintergrund mitspeichern, was er aber nie macht. Er legt es quasi wie ein Jpg mit weissem Hintergrund an. Was kann ich machen, um transparten HG zu erhalten?
Ich habe die psd auch mal mit Illustrator CS5 geöffnet und als EPS mit Transparenz gespeichert. Dann speichert er zwar bei der Schrift den transparenten HG, allerdings nicht bei den Bildern.
Die psd Datei ist ein Logo bestehend aus Schrift und einem Bild (das Bild hat auch einen transparenten HG)

Wäre super, wenn ihr diesbezüglich helfen könntet.

Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. August 2010)

Hi,
EPS unterstützt keine Transparenzen.
Erstelle einen Bescheidungspfad für die Transparenz wenn es unbedingt EPS sein muß.
Wenn du das Bild mit Adobeprodukten weiter verwenden möchtest und dann nimm psd oder Tiff mit Alphakanal.

Viele Grüße


----------

